# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  معمل كيميائي -برنامج رائع

## شذى البنفسج

معمل كيميائي -برنامج رائع



اليكم اخواني المهندسين الكيميائين برنامج رائع حيث سيجعلك في مختبر كيميائي حقيقي 
وهذا البرنامج مهم في السنوات الاولى من التخصص حيث انه مهم في : 
مختبر كيمياء تحليلة 
مختبر كيمياء عضوية 
مختبر كيمياء فيزيائية 
ومختبرات كيمياء عامة 1 و2 

وتستطيع ان تخلط المواد بعضها ةتشاهد النتائج وغيرها الكثير .


 

 











معلومات البرنامج: معمل كيميائي


[* وصف البرنامج* ]

برنامج تشيملاب ( ChemLab 2.5 ) عباره عن محاكي لمختبر كيمياء تشتغل فيه كانك في معمل صدقي !
تقدر تخلط المواد وتشاهد تفاعلها 
وبعد تحصل على نتائج التحليل كأنك في معمل حقيقي 
وغيـرها كثيــر .. بيصلح للطلاب  :Smile: 
متوافق مع 
Windows 95/98/ME/XP/NT/2000 
  



*تفاصيل تقييم البرنامج*

مجموع الأصوات: 23
التقييم الكلي: 6.22


*تفاصيل إضافية للبرنامج*

*اضاف البرنامج:* vip600
*الترخيص:* Trial
*حجم الملف:* 2.63 MB


[ تحميل الملف الآن - Download Now ]







...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

تسلمي ع البرنامج 
وايد حلو 
ومفيد 
تقبلو مروري  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## اواب

:Bl (11): رائع لكن كيف بالامكان الحصول عليه؟

----------


## sds

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## abu-nada711611

برنامج رائع جدا :Encore: :encore

----------


## abu-nada711611

عنجد برنامج

----------


## abu-nada711611

يسوا حجمو ذهب :Icon9:

----------


## darklord

thank you :SnipeR (30):

----------


## محمدالجعلي

:36 1 11[1]:  شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب لكن لماذا البرنامج مايظهرلي فقط الصور ارجوا المساعدة وظهار البرنامج 
 :Thinker2:

----------

